# The benefit of stating your vicinity



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I always conclude each post with my name and vicinity:

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL

I do this to state what part of the country I live in. When others do likewise you can sometimes get a better understanding of who is writing what.

By including my vicinity on Hobby Talk, I have been contacted by four other slot racers in the last couple of years from the area. Only because of "Huntsville, AL" in my post. Granted, your Hobby Talk info states your vicinity but I think that is seldom seen.

Just a thought. Including my city has helped me race with good people that I otherwise would have probably never met despite living minutes from each other!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good idea

alpink 
0uter Limits, Milky Way


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This has benefitted me as well.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Great idea!:thumbsup: I always sign off with my real name and will start adding my location.

I don't understand why people don't use their real names on these boards.

Marty
Marysville, OH
:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Witness protection program maybe? :lol:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Witness protection program maybe? :lol:


 
I plead the 5th... :thumbsup:

Chris
Denver,Colorado


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I like it. Great Idea

Vern
Green Bay, WI


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Ditto
Daniel, London


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I get called Called more then Dave ....

Dave
Argyle Texas , North America, Planet Earth, Milkyway, and the Nexus of Somonus.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*^^^^^^^^^^*​


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^*​




Im lazy


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

If people filled out their profiles, it would show where they live already. You could just post your name and I would still know you're from Huntsville, AL....

Every single person on here should have that info when they post in that little section in the upper right on top of their post -------------->


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Marty said


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

what al said marty said


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*We have 3 dobermans so, don't try and find me & take all my stuff...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



NTxSlotCars said:


> what al said marty said


what rich said al said marty said

Bob...Gretna, Nebraska...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

same me what all those dudes said. you can come here but my gracie might lick ya till yer wrinkled.besides you,ll never find me on a map!! but this just goes to show ya how wide spread this habbit is! kinda covers all 4 corner of our great country!!!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Jim Norton said:


> I always conclude each post with my name and vicinity:
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL
> ...


You have trains set up at your place?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I live in the middle of nowhere. AKA
Rob
Athelstane,WI


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere. AKA
> Rob
> Athelstane,WI


 
I live in Wisconsin and I'll have to look that one up... The village of Mount Pleasant where I live (just outside of Racine) finally gets to use Mount Pleasant as it's mailing address instead of Racine. I am sure I will hear more, Where is Mount Pleasant?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all the angst about knowing where someone is ..... ? ..... and yet, there are still a lot of folks who haven't completed their registry information so that the rest of us can see where they are without asking. it would, therefore, seem that those individuals do NOT want anyone to know where they are or have anyone stop by to race. and it appears that it is OK to not have people know where you are................... always remember, ... no matter where you go, ......................................... there you are!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds good to me!! 

Johnny Davis 
Miami, OK


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

So we have a couple of us from Wisconsin. Doba down by Milwaukee, another near Racine and another in the great northeast part,Athelstane. One in Lake Geneva. Green Bay has one.
Here I am in La Crosse with our club lookin for more vict...um....racers
to join us in our weekly crash and burn series. 
In the area? Check us out and come race with us. I will accept all pm inquireries about us and when/what we race.
RICH "HO"HLFELD
La Crosse, Wi


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

I live with Altaira on Altair Four.


----------

